
Technology Article Comment Generator: Updated for 2020 - jbenz
http://www.blarworld.net/commentgen2020.html
======
delgaudm
K, do you even know what you're talking about when you bring up market-
oriented JSON-oriented delivery subscriptions? I mean, c'mon...

~~~
jbenz
You're making yourself look like a total Luddite by discounting quantum-
computing-added drone-delivery-optimized software systems. I mean, thanks for
playing, though.

